# Pit Boss Sierra Griddle



## Floriduh (Jun 17, 2022)

Pit Boss entered into a collaborative effort with Walmart to offer a beautiful three burner ceramic coated griddle at a price point of $435.

Here is what was delivered.













Walmart used FedEx to make the delivery and the driver did not place it next to my parcel box, where all the other drivers put my big packages. Instead he gets half way up my short driveway and decides to kick it off his truck. The griddle inside is scratched, punctured, warped and bent out of shape.

Walmart‘s customer service told me that Walmart has a very liberal policy for offering refunds for their cheap Chinese stuff, but refunds for their expensive Chinese stuff is a whole other deal. It has been a week since the griddle arrived and it has been sitting next to my parcel box ever since, and no one has come to claim it. I have sent emails to Walmart and get no reply other than a request to complete a poll in order to rate the expert that never actually handled my email.

Walmart refuses to come back and claim their griddle, and they refuse to issue a refund, and they also refuse to send a replacement, which was my first request. They also do not offer this unit as a pickup from their stores BTW.

The deal seems to be that if they refuse to pick it up, that they will not have to refund me. As the largest corporation on the planet, they are not about to let me push them around with my silly expectations. I purchased through PayPal using a linked Visa card. I have now complained to PayPal.  They gave me an email address- [email protected]. Hmmmmm…… we shall see.

Been two weeks since I paid, and I still have no griddle. I am paying my credit card bill soon, so do not wish to gamble that a refund will be imminent and order another griddle. Everyday it rains and their box was flimsy enough to begin with, and it is looking pretty soft now and killing my grass.

I told Walmart that this is not their fault, but it is their problem. This griddle came all the way from the Shang Doh Province People’s Republic of China, the gas grill manufacturing capital of the world, but it could not endure the 20 mile trip from the FedEx facility to my parcel box. It looked like they sent one person to make the delivery, and it was a Friday afternoon, and it was hot outside, and he just dumped it out against a tree somewhere nearby and tore off.

Thanks Walmart. Thanks Pit Boss. Thanks FedEx. It is an internet world now and I plan to run my mouth to anyone that will listen. You guys suck.



***I did do an introduction posting and I looked around some and see the content that is here. I plan to use my membership here for more than just highlighting my experience. I will get a griddle at some point regardless, and will no doubt need some assistance. All I really wanted to do was make breakfast for my bride.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jun 17, 2022)

That sucks! Have you also contacted FedEx about the driver that delivered it? Might not do any good but can't hurt either. Good luck!

Ryan


----------



## Sven Svensson (Jun 17, 2022)

We live in a world of layers of blame. No one wants to take responsibility. Gone are the days of “the buck stops here.” Sometimes a good deal isn’t a good deal. Also, FedEx is a joke of a company.


----------



## hammer77 (Jun 17, 2022)

I would recommend that you contact who issued your Visa and tell them to put a stop payment on the charge.


----------



## 912smoker (Jun 17, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> That sucks! Have you also contacted FedEx about the driver that delivered it? Might not do any good but can't hurt either. Good luck!
> 
> Ryan


That's horrible! I would definitely be in touch with FedEx to try to find a resolution!
Maybe their FB page ?
I've got a pilot  friend with them and I'll see what he thinks is the best route to take. 

Keith


----------



## Cabo (Jun 17, 2022)

That's terrible.  I once had a heavy pressure washer delivered by ups. The driver rolled the box end over end out of the truck and smashed it on my driveway


----------



## Sven Svensson (Jun 17, 2022)

We live in a world of layers of blame. No one wants to take responsibility. Gone are the days of “the buck stops here.” It’s a gross failure of leadership. 

Sometimes a good deal isn’t a good deal. AlsoFedEx is a joke of a company.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jun 17, 2022)

hammer77 said:


> I would recommend that you contact who issued your Visa and tell them to put a stop payment on the charge.


That is a great idea! 

Ryan


----------



## pushok2018 (Jun 17, 2022)

hammer77 said:


> I would recommend that you contact who issued your Visa and tell them to put a stop payment on the charge.


This would be my first step to do. After contacting Walmart by now, you should contact your VISA, Mastercard or Amex first, put this payment on dispute and I am sure they will take care of you. Been there, done that...


----------



## motocrash (Jun 17, 2022)

Also, "delivered to store" is the best option. You can inspect it for damage before accepting it.
As a bonus it's sometimes free.


----------



## Floriduh (Jun 18, 2022)

Thank you


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 18, 2022)

Man that really sucks, but I think the best advice is to dispute the charge with your cc company. If WM doesn’t get paid then I think you will get your grill replaced or a refund.
Al


----------



## Floriduh (Jun 22, 2022)

Still waiting. It lies next to the parcel box still. All taped up and with a full sized return shipping label proudly printed and displayed.

I think some lower level managers are trying to decide if I will be allowed to be the victim here, and who has to be the one to actually initiate the claim against FedEx for destroying yet another delivery.

Two weeks. Two weeks. Still nothing from anyone informing me of anything at all.  I did get a VM from FedEx. That dude was confused and clueless as to why I even have a return. My problems with this shipment were listed out for me, and i hope to be seen as compliant, or deal is off. 

They think me odd. I don’t require pampering, but tell me something please.

It is my most fervent desire that no one else would buy from Walmart, and then be treated as I have been treated by Walmart staff. Rude, condescending, defiant, and eager for me to accept blame for everything. 

Walmart resists returns when you are buying grills. No refund. No exchange. No replacement. Two weeks and I still have no idea if I will even get my money back. Don’t buy Walmart grills unless you can pick them up at the store yourself. 

Stupid people have become entrenched at Walmart and are fully prepared to do you and your’s dirty, too.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jun 23, 2022)

Have you talked to your insurance card issuer? I still believe that is your best chance to get your money back. Might also cause a response from some of the other companies involved. 

Ryan


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jun 23, 2022)

If the dispute with the credit card company doesnt do it start writing nasty grams on their FB pages and file complaints with the BBB. Slandering the internet usually gets people off their asses.


----------



## clifish (Jun 23, 2022)

If you paid through pp iw ould start with them,  they usually are very good about protecting their customers.  If it was just through a CC I would file a dispute.


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 23, 2022)

clifish said:


> If you paid through pp iw ould start with them, they usually are very good about protecting their customers.


I use Pay Pal for that reason . They have saved me twice . 
Usually they have to see that the sender received the product back , then they issue you a refund .


----------



## clifish (Jun 23, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> I use Pay Pal for that reason . They have saved me twice .
> Usually they have to see that the sender received the product back , then they issue you a refund .


If you can provide pics and communication they will investigate and if they feel Walmart has not responded to their liking they will determine a refund.  I am really surprised Walmart is reacting this way usually retailers bend over backwards with this kind of thing.


----------



## Floriduh (Jun 23, 2022)

Thank all of you.

FedEx came and somehow scooped the entire mess up and took it with them this morning. Again no correspondence with me about it.
I suspect PayPal got involved and got them to initiate a return. Walmart refused to do that, so someone nudged them.

Two weeks and still no word from Walmart. 

I do feel a refund will eventually come now that they have possession of it. This has been just horrible and ridiculous and Fathers Day was a bad memory thanks to the Walmart staff that explained my problems to me.

Don’t buy a grill from Walmart.


----------



## clifish (Jun 23, 2022)

Get a Blackstone 36" (although I did get it from Walmart with the hard cover).  The rear grease trap is much better than the front one on a camp chef and the pit boss.  I have both and love the rear trap.  The ceramic coating sounds nice but a well seasoned regular griddle is awesome.


----------



## SmokinGame (Jun 24, 2022)

What a mess! It is amazing the lack of customer service I have seen from Wally World when ordering on-line. One thing it seems they are doing is the Amazon model where their site is acting as storefront for 3rd party sellers, which they don't like to get involved in disputes.

As far as FedEx, my track record is about 25% of the shipments I get thru via them has an issue. So, I try to avoid them. In our area UPS and USPS are much more dependable. 

Good luck on the refund. PayPal has come through on the couple of issues I have disputed. May take a couple weeks, but refunds did come through.


----------



## Floriduh (Jun 28, 2022)

We are coming up on the three week mark and still no mention of a refund.

I have surmised the reason for the really bad attitude Walmart has displayed. This was an item they never actually possessed. They simply sold it to me, then told Pit Boss to ship it. That was why when it arrived destroyed, Walmart could have cared less. Wasn’t their problem, it was mine. See what they did there ? Everything became my problem.

I feel that this is their way of trying to match Amazon’s business model. For a while they would match the Amazon price on an item, they no longer do that. I think they could learn a few things from Amazon. 

I should have never ordered a grill from Walmart.com. If you read this an decide to risk ordering from them, be ready to be treated like I have been treated. The employees are oppositional at all times and sometimes outright rude. There can be no excuse for having acted in this manner.


----------



## Floriduh (Jul 3, 2022)

UPDATE. July 2nd

Been a month since I paid Walmart.com for that Pit Boss griddle, and still no word as to when a refund will be issued, if at all. I suspect they are waiting for Pit Boss to examine the griddle and report back to them. The pictures I sent of the carton must not have been enough to satisfy them. I learned my lesson about ordering anything to be delivered by Pit Boss.

My reviews of the griddle are not appearing on Walmart.com, which shocks me. Just shocks me. There is at least one review there where crushed delivery box is mentioned. They are waiting on a new useable part, and apparently it has been several months and it still hadn’t come. They are stuck with that bomb and Pit Boss doesn’t care one little bit. They made the sale and their work is done. What a shame that businesses operate in this fashion.


----------



## Floriduh (Jul 4, 2022)

IT’S OVER

Last night I received an email notice that Walmart.com gave me the refund. Yup, it took them a month to decide that I deserved to get my money back. A month.


----------

